# TN - In need of home - please help



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Bumping.....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He's beautiful! I hope someone in TN sees this and can help. Otherwise, I know that members would encourage you to call the Golden Rescues in TN. They would do right by him.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks to both of you.... Steph - i am going to try here first for a week or so, then go to the GR rescue here in TN. Thanks for mentioning it though


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your circumstances what ever they may be. Tear in my eye to read what is on his PP ticker. I would love to adopt another boy someday, but the time is not right for me.

I would love to see one of the "family" here at GRF adopt your boy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I sure hope you find a wonderful home for Charlie. He is a gorgeous boy who deserves a wonderful home.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> I would love to see one of the "family" here at GRF adopt your boy.


This is my hope as well... this forum is full of wonderful, golden lovers, and I would have no doubt that Charlie would be loved by someone here.

Thanks, Jax's mom... he is my doll baby for sure.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww Candace, I'm so so sorry to read this. Is there any chance that you could find a foster situation until things were going a little better for you?? I'd hate to see you lose your Charlie boy. *hugs*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry, this post is so, so sad for me. The love you have for Charlie is so clear. Aside from helping him to find a home, is there anything we can do on the forum to help you KEEP him?


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Fire Dancer, my Mom is in TN and has 3 dogs. She loves her animals and takes great care of them. I doubt she'd be willing to take another dog, especially since she's never had a big dog, but I will gladly ask. In fact, I'll post on facebook for my TN friends.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, he is beautiful! I'm going to send you a private message. I lost my Golden girl two weeks ago tomorrow, and the house just isn't the same without two Goldens in it. If you could get him to Raleigh, NC, he'd have a great home with my Golden boy and Aussie-mix boy...


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Thank you so much for your kindness...there are multiple issues leading to this decision. without going into too much detail, I cannot find a rental home that I can afford that will allow me to have Charlie. It's very complicated, but I have to move out of my mom's house and I don't have anywhere I can rent. My health is not good ... I have gained 60 lbs living with my mom (it's a very unhealthy relationship and I have to leave), and I was not in the greatest shape before. I can barely walk him down the road much less provide him with the exercise he needs. I can't afford doggie daycare even if it was available. 

The biggest issue is my depression, which is back in full force. I know some would say Charlie could help me get through it. But honestly, I can't take care of him when I'm feeling this way. He deserves better. I sit here crying, just looking at him thinking he could have such a better life. He is my baby boy. And I know he deserves better. 

It is my hope that someone here could rescue him and give him the life he deserves. He is not happy with me anymore. 

Thanks and sorry for this rambling post...

Candace


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dexell1827 said:


> Oh, he is beautiful! I'm going to send you a private message. I lost my Golden girl two weeks ago tomorrow, and the house just isn't the same without two Goldens in it. If we could get him to mid-NC, he'd have a great home with my Golden boy and Aussie-mix boy...


Oh bless you... i just sent you a PM.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed this is a good possibility. I am in the wrong area to help with transport, but I'd be happy to contribute something to gas costs or something. I think you are doing the right thing by taking care of yourself. I'm sorry that means letting go of someone you love. I can tell you are making a very selfless decision, and I know how hard that is. Bless you and Charlie, and the home that he will be getting.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Candace, praying this works out for both you and Charlie to find a new forever home. He is such a sweet beautiful boy!!
Take care of yourself!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Candace, take care of yourself. I know this must such a difficult decision and my heart is breaking for you. You are in my prayers. (((HUGS))))


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Big hugs Candace  I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I know how difficult and sometimes toxic mother-daughter relationships can be. 

I know your beautiful boy will find a loving home. Hopefully right here on GRF.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Candace - hope it works out and he finds an amazing home.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish we were in our own place and not still living with my FIL...I'd drive down there and take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sam... that is so sweet of you. Charlie would love that. I think Dexell1827 is going to take him if we can get him to Raleigh NC!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, that's awesome! So glad to hear it! You should post another thread for a transport - I'm sure the GRF'ers will be more than happy to help out!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I did post a new thread! Hopefully people will see it. It's in the same forum as this post.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry Candace, life is so unfair to you, I will pray for you to be strong and find your way to get out form the situation you are in now. It is good Charlie is staying with us.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your post made my eyes leak. Charlie is so beautiful and if you do have to rehome him I hope he goes to a member here.

I am concerned about you. Will his leaving making your depression worse? Do you have suportive people with you?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just linking to the transport thread in case people don't see it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...0-nc-help-transport-charlie-his-new-home.html


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe Candace.....I'm just seeing this thread. I'm so sorry you have to part with your beautiful Charlie. Your love for him is obvious; shown by what you are willing to do for him. 

I hope things work out with Dexell1827.

Hugs to you!!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Your post made my eyes leak. Charlie is so beautiful and if you do have to rehome him I hope he goes to a member here.
> 
> I am concerned about you. Will his leaving making your depression worse? Do you have suportive people with you?


You're so sweet... I know it will be tough without him, but honestly, I think the relief from the guilt from not being able to take good care of him will help. My mom is basically taking care of him now which breaks my heart and leaves me feeling incredibly guilty. He deserves so much more. I think it'll do my heart good to know he is happy and in a new home where he gets all the attention and care he deserves.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you - I can't express in words how very sorry I am that you have to do this. From your time here, I know you love your Charlie boy so much. Huge mental hugs and strength to you today and for the tomorrows to come.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I had no idea things had taken such a turn  How about your cats?

My heart is racing.

I hope things work out with Dexell1827. It would be wonderful to know he was going to such a happy home.

To add - let me know if there is anything I can do to help. While I'm not in the area to help with transport, if you need help with transport costs let me know ... 

Kim


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> I had no idea things had taken such a turn  How about your cats?
> 
> My heart is racing.
> 
> ...


My heart is racing too, Kim.... I've cried all day. I just made this decision with the help of my family. The truth is that I just can't take care of Charlie the way he deserves because of my own health and depression. I was going to try but then I had the added issue of not being able to find a home for us that I could afford and that would allow him. My cats are still at my aunt's house. Siddha will be going to a new home and Bodhi will be staying with me at the new apartment. Losing all three of them would be too much, but Bodhi is very easy maintenance and I think I can handle him. Plus it is much easier to find a home that allows one cat versus a 75 lb dog.  

I wish we could talk more... would love to e-mail if you have the time. 

Hugs,
Candace


----------



## Casem (Aug 27, 2011)

*Nashville, TN Home*

Hi, I see where you said someone in NC may take Charlie. If that can't work out we would love to be considered. We are in Nashville, TN and have been looking for a Golden to join our family.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Is Charlie in his new home? How'd the transport go?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie is NC

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/103184-charlie-nc.html


----------

